# Distillery D-126



## shoveler (Aug 24, 2012)

Can anyone confirm that distillery D-126 that operated during the post prohibition period is Seagrams.  On a related note, I know that the single malt crowd in Europe has a list of all the distilleries, and their code, that one can reference.  Anyone know of such a list for US post prohibition distilleries?  A website, book, etc.  Thanks from a new comer to the sport.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi'ya shoveler,

 Welcome. This is outside my ken, but did'ya see: This Here?

Look here, too. 

 Have a glance in this direction.

 Book report HERE.

 Know the Filson?

More reading...


----------



## shoveler (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the guidance.  I'd seen all the material you cited except Filson.  The Diamond G article was particularly interesting.  I've got a cash of bottles from a dump site that range in excitement value, many from distillery D-126.  I have several that have me completely stumped.  Welcome to the hobby!  Once my camera's batteries are charged, I'll take a pic of one raised image on a post prohibition bottle that I have (actually have about 50 of them) and see if anyone can help me identify.  Thanks again.


----------

